# dosing c202 for hair algae? How do you suggest dosing?



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Anyone ever treat hair algae with H202? I've heard mixed reviews on this. What do you think of it? How do you suggest going about it? Is it best to remove the plant first and then dose? If so how much? Here is a pic of the algae. I wish to avoid removing leaves if at all possible. There is to much to save anything if I did that.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

What is c2o2?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Perhaps H2O2?

Here's what I did:

http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp (Images are missing but text is there)

Hope that helps
Giancarlo


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

H2O2 sorry. I was tired.


----------

